# Anyone Got Any Dutch Oven - Lobster Recipes?



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We are going east for a week soon and are hoping to get some nice New England lobsters to prepare at our campsite. Has anyone tried cooking them in a Dutch Oven? Alternative methods would also be appreciated. I would rather avoid bringing a big stock pot on the trip.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> We are going east for a week soon and are hoping to get some nice New England lobsters to prepare at our campsite. Has anyone tried cooking them in a Dutch Oven? Alternative methods would also be appreciated. I would rather avoid bringing a big stock pot on the trip.


I would put them on the BBQ in foil pouches with butter and some fresh thyme and maybe a little paprika or chili powder.
I would also pull the tails,claws,legs and cook them in seperate packs.You could slice corn and potatoes and cook the same way.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, it might be completely cheating, but when we were on the Outer Banks this summer, we wanted some seafood (seemed to go with the beach). Anyway, we stopped at a seafood store and they were selling an entire crab boil kit (I think they had 3 versions...). Well, we were going to buy it and boil it and then saw that for $10 they would do the cooking and we picked it up at dinner time. The result was a prefectly cooked crab boil with all accompianments and NO work on our end....


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Ok, it might be completely cheating, but when we were on the Outer Banks this summer, we wanted some seafood (seemed to go with the beach). Anyway, we stopped at a seafood store and they were selling an entire crab boil kit (I think they had 3 versions...). Well, we were going to buy it and boil it and then saw that for $10 they would do the cooking and we picked it up at dinner time. The result was a prefectly cooked crab boil with all accompianments and NO work on our end....


Sounds like my kind of cooking!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Wouldn't know what to do with one of those. Florida lobsters don't have those pincher thingys.

With Florida lobster...we start with just the deviened tail. I split it down the centerline...so I have two halves still in the shell. Marinate them for a while in Orange Juice/Lemon Juice, garlic, honey, and melted butter (or oil)... Place on a medium grill shell down to cook for about 6 minutes...baste with marinade...juices are held in by the shell...then flip over and grill flesh down just long enough to get nice grill marks on the meat...about 2 minutes...don't let it dry the meat out. Mean is opaque white when done... You can pull the meat partially out of the shell before serving to help out your guest, if desired.

Enjoy with a Steak, Baked Potato, cole slaw, and Key Lime Pie for desert. WOW...Haven't done that in some time.


----------

